# Obsession!!



## M.J.H. (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, this is my 10,000th journal at IM.  

But I'm going to just stick it out with this journal because no matter how many times I switch programs I always keep the samn goddamn split. 

I'm not going to put any kind of stress right now on exactly what my workouts are going to look like, all I'm going to say is that they're going to be sporadic. I PM'ed SF and hopefully he'll regularly give me something new to work with. Right now they've just been 5x5 and various other exercises, etc. 

Anyway, feel free to post comments/suggestions/support etc.


----------



## Small Bunny (Aug 20, 2006)

i suggest you work in some pooltime on tuesdays and thursdays....


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 20, 2006)

*Small Bunny*
Awww!!! Yeah I'm trying to get on your program spending 10% of the time in the gym and 90% of the time laying out at the pool, that will probably do the trick nicely, lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 20, 2006)

Best Wishes to you, keep at it!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 21, 2006)

*Archangel*
Thanks man, and I plan on keeping at it otherwise my girlfriend is gonna' kill me.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 21, 2006)

Monday; 8-21-2006


*Upper Body* (55 minutes, 26 sets)

*Decline Bench Presses*
135x3
185x3
225x3
245x2
275x2
295x2
315x1
325x1
335x1
345x1

*Seated DB Presses*
6 sets of 4 with the 80's

*Tate Presses*
5 sets of 5 with the 55's

*Machine Lateral Raises*
3 sets of 10 with 110

*One-Arm DB Extensions*
2 sets of 12 with a 30

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Meal 1: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt
Meal 2: 2 chicken breasts + whole-wheat pasta, olive oil, vegetables, 2 glasses of wine
Meal 3: 12 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 4: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1.5 cups of skim milk 

Total Calories: 4,001
Total (g) Protein: 310g
Total (g) Carbs: 251g
Total (g) Fat: 172g

Way too high in calories today, too high in carbs, etc. Whatever, at least I didn't pig out I guess. Lately when I've been smoking up I've been dying to go on an all out binge, I'm not sure why. Its just been the past week or two that I've had a hard time sticking to eating clean. Hopefully my girlfriend will keep me in line, though. Although I don't know if I'll have enough energy to workout today after the marathon she put me through last night. 


Sleep- 7 hours. 

Weight- 211 lbs. Not too bad, way too high for me I'd rather be closer to 200 lbs. but whatever. Pigged the fuck out last night on pretty much everything I could get my hands on. Ate 2 things of Ben & Jerry's, a huge bowl of Corn Pops, tons of cookies, tons of waffles with maple syrup, etc. Woke up in the middle of the night and almost puked.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 21, 2006)

Well I like it so far!  

Keep up the positivity, the diet will come -- but you already know that!


----------



## Small Bunny (Aug 21, 2006)

i hate when you eat til you feel sick!!  im packing the grav bong and cooking you a healthy dinner as we speak to help keep you on track!!..  i even called my mom to figure out how to cook the chicken lol hope you had a good workout today gorgeous


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 21, 2006)

You have a girl who can't cook??? Get out while you can!!


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm going to kill you for creating a new journal.  Seriously.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 21, 2006)

True Story, today this dude brought his girlfriend into the weightroom, and they kissed after every set.  She giggled and stared at everyone else in the weightroom.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fitgirl*
Thanks for stopping by, yeah my girlfriend is going to keep me on the diet this time around. I'm going to try and stay as clean as possible with a small cheat meal here and there. 

*Small Bunny*
Aww!!! I'm so happy seeing your name on here, lol, its so cute... Anyway, yeah that meal was amazing! I was so impressed you definitely have become the master cook. I had a good workout today since you were there to stare at the entire time.  

*shiznit*
Hah, as a matter of fact she made some amazing chicken with bleu cheese on it tonight. 

*BigDyl*
Well I can assure you my girlfriend works out while she's at the gym with me she doesn't giggle and stare, lol.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 22, 2006)

Do a typical westside lower body session. You can do quad stuff on the other leg day.

Rack Pulls
to 1rm

SLDL
8 sets of 2

Ham Curls
5 sets of 5

Hypers 
2 sets of 12

Calf Raise
2 sets of 25


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2006)

M.J.H. said:


> *Fitgirl*
> Thanks for stopping by, yeah my girlfriend is going to keep me on the diet this time around. I'm going to try and stay as clean as possible with a small cheat meal here and there.





Great Plan!  You have a good girl that will help keep you on track.  Hold on to her!

You know what they say:  "behind every man is....(no not probable cause) , a woman rollin' her eyes"

  Seriously, behind every man is a good woman.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 22, 2006)

*SF*
Thanks man, appreciate it. I did the workout but I modified it a bit because I threw in some back exercises, since I'm going to do my rows and my pulldowns on my lower body day, from now on. Anyway, when you get a chance could you throw up an upper body workout, and a lower body workout for my next 2 sessions? Thanks again. 

*Fitgirl*
Hah, yeah I'm definitely going to hold onto her, no worries.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 22, 2006)

Tuesday; 8-22-2006


*Lower Body* (55 minutes, 28 sets) 

*Rack Deadlifts* (bar set just below knee level)
135x3
225x3
315x3
405x2
455x2
495x1
545x1
565x0
565x0

Shitty fucking strength here today, I was pissed about this. Really pathetic here today off the rack. My second attempt at 565 I pulled it about 4-5" off the pins but still couldn't finish it. Lately my lockout strength has been horrible. 

*CG Cable Rows*
3 sets of 8 with 215 

*Platform SLDL* (off a 3-4" platform)
8 sets of 2 with 315

*Machine Pullovers*
4 sets of 7 with 185

*Hyperextensions*
2 sets of 12 with 25

*Seated Calf Raises*
2 sets of 25 with 180

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet- 

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk + 1/2 cup of oatmeal, 1 banana 
Meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1.5 cups of skim milk
Meal 2: 3 chicken breasts + bleu cheese, 1 cup of brown rice, olive oil
Meal 3: low-carb peanut butter sandwich
Meal 4: 1/2 cup of raw almonds

Total Calories: 3,562
Total (g) Protein: 247g 
Total (g) Carbs: 246g
Total (g) Fat: 183g


Sleep- 7 hours. 

Weight- 210 lbs.


----------



## Small Bunny (Aug 22, 2006)

How did you eat 4,000 calories yesterday and still manage to lose a pound??!  It  must have been all that cardio we did last night!  By the way I think you need a rest day tomarrow, you deserve it. muah<3


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 22, 2006)

Small Bunny said:


> How did you eat 4,000 calories yesterday and still manage to lose a pound??!  It  must have been all that cardio we did last night!  By the way I think you need a rest day tomarrow, you deserve it. muah<3



LoL ...

nice w/o mike dnt sweat it


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 23, 2006)

Upper

OH Press
4 sets of 6

Front Raise
3 sets of 8

Side Laterals
2 sets of 12

Cable Pushdowns
2 sets of 10

Incline Flyes
5 sets of 5

Lower

Leg Press
5 sets of 5

Pulldowns
4 sets of 6

Chins
3 sets of 8

Dips
2 sets of 20 (lean forward a bit to move the stress to your chest)


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 23, 2006)

*Small Bunny*
Awww, lol. Yeah it must be all of that damn cardio we did! Because there's no way I could eat 4K calories and drop a pound.. Anyway, I am going to take a rest day today and do some cardio, thats about it. I'm gonna' be so lonely at the Y without you! 

*fUnc*
Thanks man, appreciate it.

*SF*
Thanks man, did you mean to put the dips on the upper body day? Because the only upper body work that I wanted to do on lower body days was biceps and lats/rows.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 23, 2006)

Your diet needs alot of work.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 23, 2006)

Small Bunny said:


> How did you eat 4,000 calories yesterday and still manage to lose a pound??!  It  must have been all that cardio we did last night!  By the way I think you need a rest day tomarrow, you deserve it. muah<3



I'd say it's water weight.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 23, 2006)

*BigDyl*
Yeah, obviously water weight, that wasn't even a question. But no matter what eating 4K calories I normally gain water weight, never lose it. I've never eaten over 3.5K calories and dropped weight the next day. And sometimes my diet is pretty shitty but lately it hasn't been too bad. Just trying to focus on my total calorie intake, and keeping it under 3K cals.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 23, 2006)

Wednesday; 8-23-2006


*Rest*

*Cardio*
14 minutes of HIIT interval training on the treadmill + 6 minutes of incline walking, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. My intervals today looked like this:

1- 3.0 MPH
2- 5.0 MPH
3- 3.0 MPH
4- 6.0 MPH
5- 3.0 MPH
6- 7.0 MPH
7- 3.0 MPH
8- 8.0 MPH
9- 3.0 MPH
10- 9.0 MPH
11- 3.0 MPH
12- 10.0 MPH
13- 3.0 MPH
14- 8.0 MPH

Not too bad at all here, today. Worked up a pretty good sweat and did a set or two of hovers. 


Diet-

Meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1.5 cups of skim milk
Meal 2: 2 cans of tuna + low-carb bread
Meal 3: low-carb peanut butter sandwich
Meal 4: 1/2 cup of raw almonds
Meal 5: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1.5 cups of skim milk

Total Calories: 3,235
Total (g) Protein: 258g
Total (g) Carbs: 182g
Total (g) Fat: 174g


Sleep- 6 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 24, 2006)

Thursday; 8-24-2006


*Upper Body* (35 minutes, 19 sets)

*Seated BTN Presses*
4 sets of 6 with 135

*DB Lateral Raises*
3 sets of 8 with the 35's

*Incline DB Front Raises*
2 sets of 10 with the 25's

*Cable Pressdowns*
2 sets of 12 with 160

*Incline DB Flyes*
5 sets of 5 with the 45's

*Dips*
2 sets of 15 

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, whole-grain english muffin
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal 
Meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1.5 cups of skim milk + 4 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 2: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1.5 cups of skim milk + 4 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 3: 4 tbsp. peanut butter 
Meal 4: 4% cottage cheese
Meal 5: low-carb toast 

Total Calories: 3,079
Total (g) Protein: 258g
Total (g) Carbs: 222g
Total (g) Fat: 135g


Sleep- 6.5 hours.

Weight- 214 lbs.


----------



## Small Bunny (Aug 26, 2006)

what happened to fridays workout?


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 26, 2006)

*Small Bunny*
OMG! Look at you all knowing whats going on with my workouts, could you be a more perfect girlfriend!?


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 26, 2006)

Friday; 8-25-2006


*Lower Body* (35 minutes, 15 sets)

*Leg Presses*
*5 sets of 5 with 810! PR*

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
4 sets of 6 with 215

*Leg Extensions*
3 sets of 7 with 250

*Crossbench DB Pullovers*
3 sets of 10 with a 75


Diet- 

Meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1.5 cups of skim milk, whole-wheat english muffin
Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Meal 2: raw cashews
Meal 3: 4 Michelob Ultras, 2 pieces of pizza 

Total Calories: 3,387
Total (g) Protein: 203g
Total (g) Carbs: 285g
Total (g) Fat: 124g


Sleep- 5 hours. 

Weight- 207 lbs.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 26, 2006)

Saturday; 8-26-2006


*Upper Body* (25 minutes, 16 sets)

*Flat DB Presses* (CAT 150) 
55x28
55x24
55x14
55x13
55x12
55x12
55x12
55x12
55x12
55x11

These absolutely KILLED me today! I can't believe how good of a pump I had from the CAT technique. To those of you who are not familiar, I kept doing sets with as little rest as possible until I got to 150. Or you can do 50, or 100 reps. 

*Cable Pressdowns*
4 sets of 6 with 180

*DB Lateral Raises*
2 sets of 12 with the 30's


Diet- 

Meal 1: 2 chicken breasts + rice + gravy, mixed vegetables, salad + vinegarette dressing 
Postworkout: 2 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of 2% milk
Meal 2: 10 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 3: 4% cottage cheese + 1/2 apple

Total Calories: 2,625
Total (g) Protein: 166g 
Total (g) Carbs: 165g
Total (g) Fat: 153g


Sleep- 5 hours.


----------

